# all i wanna do is hold him....



## RachaelE. (Mar 23, 2016)

All i wanna do is hold him. But all he wants to do is dig and hide.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 23, 2016)

terrible kid, but a good taming technique.
I've heard of one person who does not handle their tegus at all until one year of caring for enter. After constant feeding/watering/cleaning they can come more accustomed to humans. If you want to hold him, I would start out with just putting my hand in his cage, until he does not hiss and run away. 




these are just a couple people off youtube, thought it might help if you havent seen them.


----------



## Jrock23 (Mar 24, 2016)

I strongly disagree with the 2nd video on water taming a Savannah monitor, Its focus the monitor into submission and causes stress. I have 2 tame savannah monitor and a ornate monitor and never use water to tame them.. I'm friends with wayne on facebook and he is the old man who wrote the information about savannahmonitor.net . If your tegu is hiding, just allow it and once he come out of his burrow. Then that is your chance to handle, but do not dig him out of his burrow. Its where he feels safe and if you take him out , you will destroy whatever trust you just tired to build with him.. Just be patient..


----------



## Jrock23 (Mar 24, 2016)

I love that iguana video LOL...


----------



## Jrock23 (Mar 24, 2016)

The 1st video is awesome, I did my nile monitors a little differently then what he did. I used my hand as well as with food. Actually I did it with my savannah as well.. Great videos for inexperienced owners.. Especially the ones that are afraid to get bite..


----------



## RachaelE. (Mar 24, 2016)

I didnt know digging him out would be harmful. Thats what ive been doing! Hes super sweet and i definetly dont want to ruin that.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 24, 2016)

RachaelE. said:


> I didnt know digging him out would be harmful. Thats what ive been doing! Hes super sweet and i definetly dont want to ruin that.


My experience has even that gently, gently, with talking first, digging them out works well.


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 25, 2016)

As Walt1 said, i've also had good luck with gently/slowly digging them out of their substrate. Its def best to handle them while they are out on their own, but often times they don't cooperate - especially when in a new environment.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 25, 2016)

I didn't know that about water taming:\. I'm pretty sure any video from NERD contains good advice, though.


----------



## Jrock23 (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm sorry but I still strongly disagree with water taming a savannah monitor. I've had my savannah monitor for a few years and never had to water tame them.. Savannahs are not water lizards. Look at the video if a savannah has its eyes closed, it doesn't mean its relaxed. Please join our facebook group called savannah monitor group and we will teach and give you the correct advice on taming a savannah monitor. Please read savannahmonitor.net


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm not a fan of water taming either - regardless of the species. I think the logic is a little off. The first impression of the lizard is that hey - this is the A-hole that keeps putting me in water that I almost drown in. It's not like you suddenly showed up and rescued it - you're the one that repeatedly puts it back in the water for it to stress out. Just my thought anyway.


----------



## Jrock23 (Mar 25, 2016)

snibborsirk said:


> I'm not a fan of water taming either - regardless of the species. I think the logic is a little off. The first impression of the lizard is that hey - this is the A-hole that keeps putting me in water that I almost drown in. It's not like you suddenly showed up and rescued it - you're the one that repeatedly puts it back in the water for it to stress out. Just my thought anyway.


I agree with that, and thats what these people are not understanding.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 25, 2016)

didn't say I thought it was right, just wasn't aware it was bad, I understand now.


----------

